# Is my draw length too long?



## aread

Draw length too long? - Maybe

You have two indicators of a too long DL - You are leaning back and your bow shoulder is high. Try the shorter modules when you get them & experiment with shorter DL.

Bow DL vs Loop length. There are two separate draw lengths to get right for optimum bow fit. First is the bow's draw length that is adjusted to keep the bowstring off of your face as much as possible, but to still let you use your nose on the string as a reference point without having to tilt your head. You want your head erect and centered over your body mass. Usually the optimum bow DL gives you a string angle of about 44 degrees from the vertical. It looks like your bow can get pretty close to this if the DL is shortened a little.

The other DL is the loop. This is adjusted to get your release arm aligned with the arrow and the target and still allow you good leverage to execute with good back tension.

It usually takes a bit of work to get both of these right, but it's worth it.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## TroyP

Thanks for the reply and the info. It's very helpful. I will try the shorter mods when I get them in for sure. They have been on order for 6 weeks


----------



## phantom1

I'm no expert, but it sounds like you are on the right track to shorten it. Your left arm(bow arm) looks completely straight and it really should have a slight bend at the elbow. That will make shooting more comfortable and probably more accurate. Some shooters push the yoke of their hand forward and gain an inch or so of draw length. I think it's called wrist high grip. The way you are holding it is closer to the more common straight wrist grip, although you may have a little wrist low grip going.

On another note, is that an older High Country Sidewinder carbon riser bow?

Good luck with your shooting!


----------



## TroyP

Thanks. My new mods should be here tomorrow and I will be putting them on. The bow is a 2013 Elite Pulse but I jut wrapped it in a camo wrap because I am trying to get it set for hunting an it's a snow camo riser


----------



## cc122368

Snow camo won't hurt take that crap off and go hunt.


----------



## phantom1

TroyP said:


> Thanks. My new mods should be here tomorrow and I will be putting them on. The bow is a 2013 Elite Pulse but I jut wrapped it in a camo wrap because I am trying to get it set for hunting an it's a snow camo riser


Troy, ok snow tape. I thought those limbs and cams looked like newer stuff. Happy hunting!!


----------



## TroyP

Ok so my new mods came and I threw them on tonight. How does this look to you guys?


----------



## Daiwateampenn

compare to the previous mod, ur head is straight, and no more lean backward.

how is the score? improved?

issit because of your t-shirt or what... your bow arm tend to raise abit at full draw. try relax the bow arm abit. looks stiff at the bow arm shoulder part.


----------



## dorkbuck33

looks sound to me , better than previous obviously . I only question your stance , shouldn't your feet be at a 45 deg. angle to the target ? IDK , just from what i read and heard or is this ok .


----------



## aread

That looks much better. To fine tune your DL, you could use nuts&bolts technique that he describes in his "kitchen sink" tuning process.

Basically get close to the target and sight in on a plumb string with a fletch arrow. Then step back a little further and shoot at the string with a bare shaft. Then yoke tune. If yoke tuning isn't getting the bare shafts closer to the fletched, your DL is off. If when aimed at the same spot, the bare shaft hits left of the string, your DL is long. If it hits right of the string, it's too short. 

He lays out a good tuning process that will get you and your bow shooting good.

Looking at the overhead photo, it looks like your alignment is very good. 

Now, how are your results?

One other thing. Since hunters often have to take shots that don't allow perfect stance, or anything close to it, you should practice these off balance shots. Some bow hunters go with a slightly short DL to allow for shooting from odd positions.

Allen


----------



## phantom1

Looks way more comfortable to me. You should be killing stuff soon, bullseyes too.


----------



## TroyP

aread said:


> That looks much better. To fine tune your DL, you could use nuts&bolts technique that he describes in his "kitchen sink" tuning process.
> 
> Basically get close to the target and sight in on a plumb string with a fletch arrow. Then step back a little further and shoot at the string with a bare shaft. Then yoke tune. If yoke tuning isn't getting the bare shafts closer to the fletched, your DL is off. If when aimed at the same spot, the bare shaft hits left of the string, your DL is long. If it hits right of the string, it's too short.
> 
> He lays out a good tuning process that will get you and your bow shooting good.
> 
> Looking at the overhead photo, it looks like your alignment is very good.
> 
> Now, how are your results?
> 
> One other thing. Since hunters often have to take shots that don't allow perfect stance, or anything close to it, you should practice these off balance shots. Some bow hunters go with a slightly short DL to allow for shooting from odd positions.
> 
> Allen



I don't have yoke's to tune with the Kitchen sink method like Nuts and Bolts describes.

My groups are much more consistent with the 27.5" mods and my float feels much better also. I can shoot fairly consistent 3-4" groups to 40 yards. By 50 they start to open up quite a bit more tho. I don't know why the jump to 50 yards from 40 feels so much more than the jump from 30 - 40 yards. I have only been shooting for a few months tho and this is also a new bow as well as my first time with my thumb release. Deer season opens up on Sunday for me here and I am comfortable to 30 yards all day and I think that is as far as I will take a shot for this year. I will be out shooting BH's in about an hour.


----------



## Ray Ray

The only thing I see is your bow shoulder still looks like its up & not in socket.

From my experience, if my elbow crease is horizontal as yours is my shoulder pushes up. When my elbow crease is more vertical it seems to drop in.


----------



## TroyP

I will play around with that and see if I can get my elbow rotated more and if that makes my shoulder drop.


----------



## aread

TroyP said:


> I don't have yoke's to tune with the Kitchen sink method like Nuts and Bolts describes....


DOH! I'd have realized that if I'd looked a little closer 

However, even without yokes, you can use the technique to fine tune your DL. Sometimes even a half twist will make a difference.

I'm happy to hear that you are more consistent. Good luck on the hunting.

Allen


----------



## skiingcappy

I may be wrong, but to me your draw hand is to low on face causing right elbow to be high in back.
I don't know if will work for you or how you determine your anchor, but try closing eyes and drawing bow once your at full draw open your eyes and see if your looking through your peep. Just looks like peeps to high to me.


----------



## SpotShy

I would say .5" long still, give or take an 1/8". Nock is behind the the curvature of the pupil, bow shoulder is still high, and elbow seems locked (migt not be but appears). Take t to 27" even and I bet you will like it.


----------

